# Waves 64 bit - v9 is here



## noiseboyuk (Jan 20, 2012)

Am still taking this with a pinch of salt for the moment, but here's what is being reported all over the net:

64 bit support
AAX versions (Native)
No iLok
Licenses in cloud, download to dongle or computer, 1 click replace for lost / stolen licenses
Free upgrade for WUP users

Sound a bit too good to be true? Here's the scruffy flyer that's been posted:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9464160/NAMM%202012/WavesV9.jpg


----------



## Theseus (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Waves 64 bit in March?*

It's true. There's more and more companies moving away from Ilok. For instance, the "plugin alliance" (SPL, Brainworx, Elysia, etc.) just did the same thing.

BUT... the big difference here is that it seems Waves found a very clever system to avoid the dongle and yet prevent authorisations nightmares. The plugin alliance for exemple allows only 3 autorisations of the plugins, which is really PITA (though the bad publicity they received on Gearslutz might help them reconsider their whole system, which also prevent from selling individual plugins, meaning you have to sale your whole account with them and all the plugins it includes, which is way more complicated and not convenient since you might want to keep some).

Anyway, it's awesome news from Waves, and though it was announced a while ago, it's a good surprise.

Oh, and let's not forget their new console emulation plugin which will be kick-ass (I use their tape Eddie Kramer plugin on everything, it's really really cool).


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, I've heard confirmation from NAMM attendees that it's all true. Looks like a fanboy's wishlist, but... great!

One can't help but speculate about the future of iLok, even though there's still tons of support http://www.ilok.com/ilok-supported-software.html . It's more the case that a big client has jumped ship, and they'd only do that if there were good reason, which means others may follow. However, if the Waves system is proprietary, that requires major resources to design and support - iLok is still probably attractive to the smaller companies.

Odd that Waves themselves haven't made any statements online yet. From this flyer image - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9464160/NAMM%202012/WavesLicenseCenter.jpg (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9464160/NAMM%20 ... Center.jpg) - it suggests you can may be able to have more than one destination for licenses at once a la syncrosoft, which would be terrific. In fact, it looks quite similar to their system, except you don't need a dongle at all, and can choose any USB stick you like.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Waves 64 bit in March?*

ok. so now its going to cost me $200 to renew WUP and get the updates!. 

really sucks! 


but finally.. waves is my last 32 bit plugs along with some random ones like the adrenalinn. 

oh and airwindows.. but those are very nice on the bit bridge as there is no GUI.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Waves 64 bit in March?*



> but finally.. waves is my last 32 bit plugs along with some random ones like the adrenalinn.
> 
> oh and airwindows.. but those are very nice on the bit bridge as there is no GUI.



Airwindows ARE 64 bits, Chris posted the update on Gearslutz and sent emails like a month ago.

Go get them !

I must say I'm very excited over the new V9, because it should make things much simpler. It's going to be tough for Ilok after being droped by the Plugin Alliance, now Waves...

I'm also very excited now that I saw the new NLS console emulation working and the choice of consoles they modeled. This is going to be great for ITB mixing.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Waves 64 bit in March?*

Guys, Companies need to do their own security. It's that simple.
Key regenerations are what I like.
Kontakt, Reaper and Scope DSP allow me to go anywhere and do anything.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 19, 2012)

It's here...

http://www.waves.com/content.aspx?id=11997


----------



## dnito (Mar 19, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Mar 19 said:


> It's here...
> 
> http://www.waves.com/content.aspx?id=11997



Does anyone know if its possible to have v.9 on the same machine as v.8? 

I fear v.9 is going to have a lot of bugs and am hesitant to switch over just yet, but I'd like to be able to start to try them while still keeping the v8 plugs in all my current projects.

thx!

d.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 19, 2012)

Good question. I must admit I'm going to wait for the first reports to come in before jumping.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 19, 2012)

Had read good things elsewhere, so took the plunge. Very slow download, and you need to update each product one by one to v9 it seems, but after a vst rescan, Sonar loading old projects fine. A bit concerned that Pyramix 7 has only a grey box - deleting a re-inserting brings it back, but you'll lost your settings.

Have to say though, MUCH snappier (instant) plugin loading - think the iLok was holding it all back!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 19, 2012)

fuk. $200 to update rensa. collection and ssl collection. 
ouch. 
at least the new stuff i got on those sales (L1 for $50 and others) are free upgrade..)
but wow what a price for upgrading. 
i could buy a whole set of other plugins.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry, accidentally hit the wrong button and reported post to moderators. My bad.

Carry on.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't usually gush about plug-ins... they are tools, and there are good ones, and there are not-so-good ones.

I've been using Waves since they had a parallel port dongle, and my frequency of updating is not keeping them in business. I used V3 till it no longer ran, and V4 up until about a week ago when it would no longer install.

I took the plunge and re-upped my WUP. Talk about lucky timing. I've had Version 8 installed for since the Ides of March, never even had a chance to check out the additions to the Gold bundle.

Downloaded and installed Version 9 earlier this evening, and have gotten absolutely NOTHING accomplished, other than having a ton of fun exploring.

I did not do any A/B comparisons, but I think they have improved the bread and butter stuff since V4! And the new stuff... just outstanding. I probably lost an hour just playing with GTR, and I don't even like amplifier simulators - or rather I didn't till now.

Depending on how old your old collection is, this could be a great update.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 19, 2012)

$200 upgrade 

:( 

not a happy cat over here


----------



## wst3 (Mar 20, 2012)

gsilbers @ Mon Mar 19 said:


> $200 upgrade
> 
> :(
> 
> not a happy cat over here



You probably already know this, but you can shop around for a better price on WUP renewals. I did NOT know that until just recently... like three weeks ago<G>!

Check with AudioDeluxe.com, AudioMIDI.com, Sweetwater, probably any on-line Waves dealer. They have quite a bit of latitude, and with Waves offering different deals at any given time you can do some haggling as well.

I managed to cut my renewal almost in half. And I thought I was "all that" just to get the deal - to get the upgrade to Version 9 a week later? Pretty sure I've used up all my good deal luck for the year though.

It costs you only a little time to ask these folks for a better deal. The only ones that will flat out say no are Waves themselves, and they sorta have to, if they want to protect their re-sellers.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow - this is a great development! 64-bit Waves ... its a bit like waking up from a bad dream. Also, thanks for the heads up on shopping for WUP renewals Bill.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 20, 2012)

shopped around. 

got it down to $175./ 

still not cool. :(

is this the only effects company that charges that much for updates?


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 21, 2012)

dnito @ Mon Mar 19 said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to have v.9 on the same machine as v.8?
> 
> 
> thx!
> ...



Yes you can. I've been running GTR3.5 on v7 while all my other plugins were v8
Now! along with my free update for Kramer, Maserati bundle, H-EQ etc. to v9 I've paid $45.00 to get GTR3.5 to v9.
You've just got to remember to NOT allow updating everything but only these plugins you wish to update. But! using WOLI you can go back to v8 or v7


----------



## dnito (Mar 21, 2012)

rayinstirling @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> dnito @ Mon Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if its possible to have v.9 on the same machine as v.8?
> ...



So no issues at all with v.8 & v.9 on th same machine?

Does your Daw load old projects with the v.8 version of waves or does it update them to v.9?

What about all your settings? Are they still intact?

Thanks!

d.

PS. Anyone know why I stop getting sent replies to threads I'm subscribed to? (I realize this is a separate question unrelated to the thread)


----------



## robh (Mar 21, 2012)

gsilbers @ Tue Mar 20 said:


> shopped around.
> 
> got it down to $175./
> 
> ...


No. Altiverb 7 upgrade is $215 USD

Rob


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 21, 2012)

gsilbers @ Tue Mar 20 said:


> shopped around.
> 
> got it down to $175./
> 
> ...


Nope, many charge, It's capped at $200.00 & you don't need to upgrade if you don't want to. 
They haven't had many issues or bugs over the last 10 years that I've had mine, one or two so I don't need to upgrade every year.
The new price scheme is low & for bundle owners they've added many plugs for free over the years.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think if Waves had not misstepped as often as they did we would not question their subscription model - I know I wouldn't.

For me it is largely a trust issue - Waves mistreated me once. And sometimes that's enough.

Short version - I had V3, I was happy with it, saw no reason to upgrade, buy an iLok, etc. Then they announced that they would no longer honor their Challenge/Response system. I contacted them and asked for a permenant key, they told me I had to pay $200 for WUP. That was their answer to everything.

I argued that I still had a valid license. They asked for $200. Eventually someone in sales noticed my complaint, and offered me a copy of Version 4 at a very attractive price - the cost of the iLok! It wasn't current, but at least I could install it. That was a very reasonable offer, and if they had not jerked me around for 2 years I'd probably have been agreeable to a slightly less wonderful offer.

Contrast that to Sound Forge (before Sony). I purchased all their tools when they were individual licenses. At some point they bundled them together. The upgrade deal wasn't horrible, but I asked why people that had licensed all the tools separately weren't taken care of. They changed the upgrade deal - for everyone, and even apologized for the oversight. That's a company that earned my trust.

I do not upgrade my tools every year, I upgrade them when something gets my attention. Put another way, you want my money you got to impress me!

Sometimes this is sub-optimal... I put off upgrading from Sonar 8.5 to X1 for over a year because 8.5 was working well for me, and there were no new features that I had to have. Then they announced MusicXML support, and made me an offer I couldn't refuse. In hindsight I'd probably have been better off had I upgraded on day one. Oh well.

This makes me an ideal candidate for the modified subscription plan that Waves offers. I can subscribe, or not, for support, which happens to include upgrades. I was still using Version 4 up until a week ago. It worked, it did what I wanted, and there were no plug-ins I had to have. Then it stopped working, or rather I was unable to re-install it.

So I paid my money and received V8, which may have been a stellar upgrade, I don't know, because less than a week later V9 hit the streets.

I can tell you that V4 to V9 is pretty impressive.

And I can also tell you that Waves is slowly earning my trust - from a business perspective. I've always trusted their programming!

I don't want everything for free - well, I would not turn it down - but I do want to be treated as if my money, and my loyalty, matter.

And the short answer is that $200 is a pretty reasonable price to upgrade even a small bundle like Gold. It's especially fair if you don't have to pay it every year. And this upgrade provides native support for 64 bit operating systems and a new (hopefully better) copy protection scheme.


----------



## Biggator1999 (Mar 24, 2012)

So I'm having a couple of problems with my Waves plugins. 1) I'd like to upgrade my individual plugins to V9 as well as the bundles I have. I can't see a way to do this in my account window. All that I see in my account is the two bundles that I have even though I have the licenses on my ilok. 2) I installed and upgraded my bundles to V9 and everything is great. I do some processing in a 32 bit instance of VE PRO 5 and when I try to insert my 32 bit plug ins in that instance I can't find them. I reinstall the V8 plugins and then when I start up Cubase it keeps asking me to choose the V9 plugin folder. No matter what I choose it won't go away. Then I reinstall my V9 bundles and I'm back where I started. Is anyone else having trouble with this or does anyone have anything in mind I could do? I sent an email to Waves, but I thought I would check here too. Thanks for any help that anyone could give me. 

Jason


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2012)

Jason, waves is moving away from iLok authorization and have their own security protocol now. Its a special code file that you are to place in a specific location on your hard drive that keeps the computer authorized. Once you have that, it is a matter of simply downloading the package and installing it on your computer. Its different but actually very elegant in the way they have it done now.


----------



## Biggator1999 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Frederick,
So is this code something that I'm supposed to download from Waves? And where would I put it? I'm sorry for asking so many questions, but I'm still learning about a lot of this stuff. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Jason, Please check out http://www.wavesupport.net/content.aspx?id=4219 for the walkthrough.


----------

